# Lorilou--Flavonoids and GERD



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.Flavonoids are extracts from the skin and seeds of certain fruits, vegetables, and even trees. (I think an oil of pine was the first discovered.) They are what gives cardiovascular protection to the French from their consumption of red wine, among other qualities. I suffered from bad digestion from my 20s on--no doubt encouraged by a long time cigarette and alcohol addiction--which eventually morphed into D and reflux, with a day-long burning around my abdomen, when I reached my 40s. I began taking a blend of these extracts, called Provex CV, about the time the first studies were published on it, in the hopes that I might get a reversal of what looked to be some blockages showing up on an x-ray. Within two months, the indigestion was GONE. (I have never refluxed again, since July of 1998.) My wife uses it for the same effects. A much younger man I used to cook with had the same results. A couple of people off of the Board, the same. Over time, it also eliminated my D and has kept it away for years. The principle constituents are red grape seed and skin, bilberry, gingko biloba, quercetin and a blend of co-enzymes that make it all super absorbant. You can buy the ingredients, other than the absorbancy factors, at any vitamin store; but I suspect that those co-enzymes are an important part of the mixture, and they are patented by the manufacturer. In any case, the best I can say is that it would seem to be worth a try; and, at about $20 a month, it would seem to be cheap enough for the relief it can give. If you are interested in seeing if you can eliminate you problem with supplements, rather than PPIs, you can write me and we can talk further.Mark


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

thanks Mark- I went bak on my reglan and voila, symptoms gone. the gastro will be upset but my regular dr. gives it to me so gotta do what is best for my body... if things get wierd again Ill give it a try- I refuse to take these PPIs they make me sicker-I suffer from a motility problem so i have chronic C. so I need the reglan to go.thanks again and God blessLori


----------

